# Anyone want a GMC 3500hd?.......CHEAP lol



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i hate this P.O.S.........8MPG......my westernstar with a 550hp CaT get's that kind of mileage

does anyone know how to get better millage out of this junker. WITHOUT JEPORDIZING WARRANTY?

it is a factory Cab/Chassis with a 411:1 rear.......but the thing doesn't have enough power to go any shorter

PJ


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Hmmm, that's is crap. I took the DPF off my one 07 and it got 2-3 mpg better. Even with 35" tires and a 6" lift I still get 14 around town, Our reg cab got around 21 mpg on the trip back from CT when we bought it. OUr trucks have 3 7 3's though. Diesel is cheap, so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

JD Dave;564447 said:


> I still get 14 around town, Our reg cab got around 21 mpg Diesel is cheap, so I wouldn't worry about it.


HAHA i can find 3 Bull Sit's in that quote lol lol lol lol ..

more power to ya but i am hesitant about removing the DPF.........warranty on that junk $9k motor kinda means somethin?

i wish i had my ol'e 2001 back.. it only got 18mpg  lol

PJ


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Straight pipe it and don't worry. I get along good with my dealer, I was just into the dealer last week and all they wanted to know was how hard it was to do it and if I had my engine light on. We keep our trucks for 10+ years, if you want to sell yours in a couple years don't screw with it. Our reg cab gets 16 around town and that's no BS, but we really don't drive stuff hard like you and Repo.


----------



## LawnProLandscapes (Nov 15, 2007)

powerjoke;564445 said:


> i hate this P.O.S.........8MPG......my westernstar with a 550hp CaT get's that kind of mileage
> 
> does anyone know how to get better millage out of this junker. WITHOUT JEPORDIZING WARRANTY?
> 
> ...


that sucks, gotta thank the EPA for the new emissions standards  dont feel too bad though, all the new diesels are getting crappy mileage, my boss dealers 08 F350 dumpbed is pretty rough on diesel, im not sure what rear end he has probaly a 4.10...


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I thought all duramax's had 3.73 rear ends?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

OhioPlower;564507 said:


> I thought all duramax's had 3.73 rear ends?


Unless its one of the new 2008 lmm diesels its an older 6.5. 
It probably looks something like this but with a dump body on it. (random pic from photobucket)


----------



## ABES (Jun 10, 2007)

LawnProLandCare;564469 said:


> all the new diesels are getting crappy mileage, .


Exactly one of our 2008 F-350 p/u's with 8,000 miles on it is still getting 7 mpg.


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

ABES;564513 said:


> Exactly one of our 2008 F-350 p/u's with 8,000 miles on it is still getting 7 mpg.


WOW!!! Makes me VERY glad I got an '07! Never thought I'd be happy getting 12mpg highway w/a diesel!


----------



## Q101ATFD (Oct 24, 2006)

Put the 3.73 gear back in...

What do you have on the back - a dump body? Don't let it idle so much, and drive like there's eggs under the gas pedal...


----------



## My bowtie (Jan 15, 2008)

I'm getting 14-15 towing a 4500# trailer around town with my 07.5 LMM..Got 19 on a 750 mile trip a few weeks ago. Average speed was 71mph. Bone Stock...ussmileyflag


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

OLD THREAD....i know but i didnt realize i there was a couple of Q's unanswered



OhioPlower;564507 said:


> I thought all duramax's had 3.73 rear ends?
> 
> Cab/Chassis only comes with a 4.11:1





Mark13;564509 said:


> Unless its one of the new 2008 lmm diesels its an older 6.5.
> It probably looks something like this but with a dump body on it. (random pic from photobucket)


the truck in problem is a 08' with a flatbed/haybed ..... the thing does weigh 10,500# full of fuel and underbody toolbox.

JD. did you put a chip or anything on it to "fool" the computer when you went to a straight pipe?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

If your givin' this thing away or somewhere in that price range, I'll take one.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

powerjoke;569612 said:


> OLD THREAD....i know but i didnt realize i there was a couple of Q's unanswered
> 
> the truck in problem is a 08' with a flatbed/haybed ..... the thing does weigh 10,500# full of fuel and underbody toolbox.
> 
> JD. did you put a chip or anything on it to "fool" the computer when you went to a straight pipe?


This is the tuner I bought, you have to call them and ask for a race tuner to get the DPF delete. http://www.pacificp.com/


----------



## affekonig (Aug 5, 2008)

Yeah, f**k the EPA. Just kidding. You know the EPA is there to protect us, right? Without them maybe we wouldn't have catalytic converters and there'd be little reason for manufacturers to improve fuel economy, which is what the complaint is in the first place. Step back and look at the whole picture and you'll see that they aren't all bad. I don't like pollution and your crops probably don't like it or acid rain either. I had to go on a rant here because there are so many people that ***** about this stuff without stopping to think about it. Don't cut your cat or DPF off.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

We have an 08 da/cc dually gets great miledge. Around 19 highway. Bone stock.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

anyone call the dealer and b!tch to them and ask for reflash or reprogram on pcm. 

my friend went and got a reflash and milage went down. called them up and b!tched and got a second reflash and all better + more to boot.


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Hey PJ do you use any fuel additive?


----------



## ServiceOnSite (Nov 23, 2006)

they put the emisions on ther to help the enviroment right? but the emisions make it use more fuel, using more fuel is bad because then you need more oil to make fuel and we are running out of oil so............................... how is the emisions helping again??? 

get a complete aftermarket exhaust with the dpf delete, get a programer, and then if you have any issues, take it to the dealer after reinstalling your stock pipes. or just live with ****** fuel milage. for more info check over to the dieselplace dot com more than enough people over there to help out just like over here.


----------

